
Why Don’t Students Like School? - akbarnama
https://www.ernweb.com/educational-research-articles/why-dont-students-like-schoolby-daniel-willingham/
======
JSeymourATL
Related: In your lifetime, when was the last time you made a serious decision
sitting down? Students are expected to do it all the time. >
[http://authenticlearning.weebly.com/relevance.html](http://authenticlearning.weebly.com/relevance.html)

